# 3mo Puppy whining frantically to come in at times



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

She shouldn't be left outside. Especially at night. She needs to be inside with her family, safe and protected. She is just a baby! Do not spray her in the face, it is mean. She needs to be taken care of and loved, not banished and punished.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Puppy*



Elegy55 said:


> Hi all,
> I am brand new here and need some help with solving a problem.
> We purchased Lucky about 5 weeks ago and she has being great for the most part. No real dramas with most things...the odd pee/ poo accident, chewing a few things, pretty good at night.
> 
> ...


Golden Retrievers love being with their people. Never leave a dog outside unattended or to sleep. She is just a puppy and will stop whining when you ignore it. Read about crate training-this really works. Put her in the crate at night, without her collar, so she doesn't catch it on anything and choke and she will sleep. It is cruel and dangerous to leave her outside!

Crate Training : The Humane Society of the United States


----------



## Articuno (Oct 19, 2013)

You wouldn't leave your toddler outside alone so why a puppy..? Golden retrievers don't do well being separated from the family at any age, I recommend the crate as well.


----------



## Elegy55 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hmmmm, thanks all for your input.

This whole crate thing, I understand it is all the rage but I really can't wrap my brain around it!!! Having already spent $750 on a puppy, now I turn around and buy a crate too?? As well as $300 vet bills etc for microchip ping, immunisations etc!!! Really??

We did keep her in the laundry for about 3 weeks and that was ok, but obviously you have to get up early and let them out....not a big fan of that. The last few times we put her in there she whined and carried on worse than if we just left her outside...where she was totally happy and we never heard a murmur from her when she was going to sleep....

We live in Australia where it is as hot as Hades at this time of year, so it is considerably cooler outside!!!!

Anyway the whole sleeping outside thing is not an issue really at all.....
Plus I asked about it at puppy preschool and they said it was as totally fine! The vet nurses running the puppy preschool said all their puppies (4!) slept outside!! They said some dogs prefer it.



The bigger problem is more her whining to come in when she has been with people all day....and not just whining a bit, frantically whining!!! I really can't stand the sound of it!!!

The crate sounds horrible to me. Why would I put her in that and leave her in the living room? Doesn't make any sense and I don't think would be practical anyway....

I don't understand why the whining has just started up out of the blue...? She gets plenty of attention...all day (apart from when we are not here obviously).

Other suggestions?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Try having her sleep in the same room as you, never outside. They don't like being alone and she probably whined before because she needed to go out to potty. A 3 month old puppy might not be able to hold it through the night but she may just go back to sleep after a potty break. Start now to get her on a schedule and stick with it. You're lucky if she's only waking up at 6 am. My 4 month old puppy is on a 4 am schedule and we just work around it.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

So she whines just when she goes out to go potty? Or she whines when you put her outside? If it's the latter there's really nothing you can do except stop leaving her outside by herself. She's a golden and will want to be with you every second for the rest of her life. If you didn't want a dog who was going to be a part of the family, I wouldn't have chosen a golden.


----------



## kleintje (Jun 16, 2013)

What about a playpen inside the living room? Maybe something in the backyard scared her and she is terrified.

I wouldn't leave a puppy or a dog out all by himself, he is just a baby. I was in Adelaide for a few months and there were snakes in the backyard and I was in the city area. Not sure if they were poisonous but gave me a freight no matter what.

Whining when separated from the family member is quite normal because the pup wants to be with the family.

Puppy Primer by Patricia Mcconnell and Before and After Getting your Puppy by Ian Dunbar is a good read. I believe they have en e-book version as well.

K



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Elegy55 said:


> Hmmmm, thanks all for your input.
> 
> This whole crate thing, I understand it is all the rage but I really can't wrap my brain around it!!! Having already spent $750 on a puppy, now I turn around and buy a crate too?? As well as $300 vet bills etc for microchip ping, immunisations etc!!! Really??
> 
> ...


Perhaps you should seek a shelter to give this dog a better life since clearly it's such a burden to you, and oh my the expenses! Who could have possibly known in advance what to expect (sarcasm intended )


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

You are her family and she wants to be with you. Having to get up early to let her out is just part of puppy ownership, as she matures she will sleep later.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Puppies are not cheap to raise and they also take time and patience. It may be inconvenient and frustrating to you to hear her whine, but she's whining because she wants to be with her people. She's just a baby who desperately wants to be inside with you, not outside and by herself. If you don't want to crate her, then confine her to a small area that's easy to clean up. I am assuming you didn't get frustrated when your children cried when they were babies, I'm not sure why you get frustrated when your puppy, who is just a baby, cries. It's the only way she knows how to communicate with you.


----------



## eleni (Oct 10, 2013)

Are you serious??? Really??? I am wondering why you got a puppy in the first place!!! I am also astonished that you didn't do a little research beforehand as to how much a puppy costs to buy, raise, feed and keep healthy. $750 is not a high price to pay for a golden retriever puppy and although I am not a fan of crates and would never buy one, you should know that buying the correct food, vaccinating, and keeping your dog healthy in general is quite expensive over the years, even if you are lucky enough not to have extra health issues. 
Now, as to the whining. Of course she whines to come in the house! Golden Retrievers are family dogs. They get really attached to their humans and they want to be with them at all times. They cannot be left alone for hours on end and they certainly are not dogs that can be left to sleep outside!!! This is cruel! And it is the whining that bothers you and what the neighbors will say, not the fact that your dog is anxious and afraid and not been taken care of properly? I really agree with previous posters that you should try and find another home for this puppy where it will be better loved, or give it back to the breeder if that is an option. Given the circumstances, I really do not think you should keep it. It only frustrates you and it is certainly not good for the puppy.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

If you are so inconvenienced by this puppy, I think the best thing for both you and the pup is to get her to a rescue where a family who will want her and love her can be found.


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

I actually got a little angry reading this post. I believe if you are going to get a dog they are family members and should be treated that way, You can't wrap your brain around the crate thing? I can't wrap my brain around why people get a puppy and then leave it outside and wonder why its whining to come in to be with the family. It is frantically whining because it wants to come in! she's a baby! It does sound like a burden for you to have this puppy, I have no suggestions on how to leave your puppy outside....alone, with out her whining. Makes me sad to even picture it.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Golden's like to be with their people. The quickest way I have ever gotten a puppy to stop whining was to have it sleep (in a crate) in the room with it's people. Just knowing you are there is comforting.
Dog ownership comes with costs. A $50-$75 crate is the least of these costs and it will serve for the life of the dog. If your dog lives 12 years (common for GR), that's a whopping $4.17-$6.25 per year.


----------



## SusanLloyd (Sep 30, 2013)

The reason for a crate is that it will be her den and her safe place to be whenever she can't be with you. Most puppies take to them really quickly and actively choose to go in there. They tend to make less fuss when left alone if they feel safe. Puppies wake early though, so you're stuck with that for a little while until she gets a bit older. 

When you say 'outside' do you mean out in the open air? Not even in a kennel? Is it safe for her out there? Pups can get in an awful lot of trouble if left alone unconfined, mostly from eating or chewing stuff they shouldn't which might harm them. Is your yard totally secure? If it's not she might even get stolen.

You say she sounds very anxious when she's crying. That's probably because she IS anxious! Please find a way to let her be indoors with you.


----------



## kleintje (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm so worried that your pup is terrified of something outside. She could be really stressed and anxious out there.

Please think about what could happen and if you are able to face the consequences if anything happen. If something happen, the person from the puppy school who said its ok to leave the puppy outside will not be able to do anything to reverse it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

She wants to be with you and spraying her in the face is just plain abusive. You should either find a place in your home for her to sleep or give her to a family who can keep her inside. Getting up early and/or multiple times at night is just part of it. You have children, did you expect them to sleep all night and wake late when they were months old ? Of course not. Or spray them with water when they wanted your company ? Of course not. You need to give her the closeness she needs. Maybe one of your children will want her in their room? You said they get up early so that may be a good set up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am sorry you are facing this, but Goldens are meant to be with their families and they thrive on being in the presence of their people. She should not be outside for too long and certainly not at night. She craves your love an attention and spraying in the dog's face for requesting human attention will teach her to be afraid of seeking your attention in the future.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I have come back to this thread and just can't get my mind around it. I feel at this time in your life a puppy is not in the picture. I keep picturing your baby pup crying at the door, scared and alone. This is not what Goldens (or any other breed for that matter) is about. Goldens need their family close, they need the loving guidance of training them to be secure and all-round family dogs. Your babe is scared and alone..you are NOT being a responsible pet owner to me and if you truly feel this pup is such a burden, then please call your Breeder or local Golden Retriever rescue and have her re-homed. My heart is breaking for your pup, and for you since you seem so distressed about her bothering you and others.

Not a good situation at all. Please consider either a change in your attitude towards your pup or re-home her to a family who will love and guide her as she deserves.


----------



## Articuno (Oct 19, 2013)

I am going to avoid taking a dig at you like some of the other posts here lol, but I just wanted to mention that me and my husband could never have looked after a puppy at 8 weeks old because we knew they needed to be watched 24/7 and wouldn't sleep through the night. This is the exact same reason why we don't have children right now too!
However we did get a 4 month old puppy because she was able to sleep from about 10pm until 5am without waking up and she could be house trained much more easily without having constant supervision.
Even then it has been a tough 3 months, are you prepared to look after a little baby for months on end?
If not, rehome.

Just to add, I get the impression that the people who leave their pups outside are keeping them together and not alone, and probably somewhere secure. If you can guarantee it's safe in the garden (from extreme weather, pet thieves, snakes etc.) then it'll be just the same to put the pup to sleep outside as it is to place it in any room of the house, but you will still have to get up in the night or early morning to tend to it! If you don't, expect the crying just like any toddler wondering where mummy is.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am fearful you are setting this poor puppy up for a lifetime of fears, anxiety and behavioral issues by putting the pup outside for your convenience. Plus, the puppy is at greater risk health and safety wise outside. Puppies are commitment s for their lives, both in money and in time, and if it is inconvenient for you right now, please consider doing the innocent pup a huge favor and contact your breeder or a rescue to rehome. I am sorry I don't have a link for rescues in your country, but maybe one of our other members does. I adopted a puppy from a rescue turned over by a young family that didn't have the time for him and he became destructive outside to the point the husband started physically beating him. He is safe with us now, secure and loved and just turned 10. We are grateful the wife did the right thing and contacted the rescue. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

To the original poster: Oh my goodness, I can't even tell you how angry I got reading this post. 
The only thing I have to say: You should not have a puppy. And now I am biting my tongue.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I see you live in Australia. Do they have any Golden Retriever Rescues in your area that you could turn the dog over to for adoption. Frankly, I don't know what you expected, but puppyhood lasts about a year in various forms. If you can't even love and cherish the smallest of puppies, how will you put up with the teenage years. I feel you didn't do much research into this before you got this puppy. They want and deserve to be with family, not locked away someplace begging for attention. This post just breaks my heart. Bring that poor baby inside, get a crate where he can feel safe and stay out of trouble. A puppy is like having a baby 24/7 for the first few months. This dog will hopefully live to be 12 or 13. Many of us pray for longer and that is a commitment you don't seem to be willing to make.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

cgriffin said:


> To the original poster: Oh my goodness, I can't even tell you how angry I got reading this post.
> The only thing I have to say: You should not have a puppy. And now I am biting my tongue.


I was going to post but couldn't figure out what to say. I will do the same and just bite my tongue and pray for this pup.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

You should've expected for unexpected costs to pop up when you get a dog. If you can't or don't want to pay the money to take care of your golden in a humane way, then maybe being a dog owner isn't for you. You can get a second hand crate for cheap if you don't want to buy a new one. 

Goldens want to be with their family all the time and it is extremely cruel to leave them outside at night. Have you thought about the predators that are out at night who may consider a golden pup an easy and yummy meal?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

It's so hard to believe that someone would actually treat a puppy like this, I'm actually hoping the OP is having a little fun with us. Otherwise...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

DanaRuns said:


> It's so hard to believe that someone would actually treat a puppy like this, I'm actually hoping the OP is having a little fun with us. Otherwise...


That was my hope as well as I see some inconsistencies in the posts.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Elegy55 said:


> Hmmmm, thanks all for your input.
> 
> This whole crate thing, I understand it is all the rage but I really can't wrap my brain around it!!! Having already spent $750 on a puppy, now I turn around and buy a crate too?? As well as $300 vet bills etc for microchip ping, immunisations etc!!! Really??


Reread what you wrote here and maybe you can understand why some of us are reading this as the puppy is a huge inconvenience for you? Did you even want to get a dog or is it for the kids? Honestly, that's never a good idea since the parents are still responsible for the dog, the parents have to WANT to have a dog.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I realize everyone who is participating in this thread is very passionate about Goldens. 

Please keep in mind when you are making your responses, the OP lives in Australia, perhaps things are done differently there than what they are here in the States. 

The OP has also asked for Help, please be respectful when making a post and please try to provide information that will be helpful and answer the OP's questions without making judgements.

Below is a reminder of Rule #13-



> 13. GoldenRetrieverForum.com Members will treat other members with respect. The Golden Retriever Forum relies on its members to self-monitor in terms of rudeness that is just gratuitous. It is one thing to focus passionately on a topic; it is another thing to call someone an offensive name or to be condescending. We hold golden temperaments on high, so let's see our members be friendly to one another as well, even when disagreements occur. You may respectfully disagree with a member’s point of view but do not assault the member personally, or be rude in your responses. Do not use statements that incite conflicts among members. This could include such things as rehashing conflicts from past or closed topics. Do not make abusive, hateful, harassing, or threatening statements. Do not make statements that are untrue, misleading or based on rumors. If a thread starts getting heated, take it to a mod, NOT PUBLIC. Those who do not follow this can be warned, suspended or banned.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't believe we can be of ANY help to her...none of us would be confronted with this situation because our pups are inside with us. I would have no idea how to solve her "problem" other than finding an inside home for him.



CAROLINA MOM said:


> I realize everyone who is participating in this thread is very passionate about Goldens.
> 
> Please keep in mind when you are making your responses, the OP lives in Australia, perhaps things are done differently there than what they are here in the States.
> 
> ...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm asking members to be respectful when making posts and provide helpful information instead of passing judgement on the OP. 

Please keep in mind the OP lives in Australia, different parts of the world do things differently than what we do here in the US. 

Members can post what they would do to help the OP and the pup in this situation without being rude.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

It may be common for pets to be left outside in your country, however for Golden Retrievers, specifically, they do best close to their family. Your little pup lost everyone it ever knew 5 weeks ago and came to live with your family. You are it's everything. It will want to be close to the only family it knows now. 

Goldens are affectionately called "Velcro dogs" because they always want to be with you. I cannot move without my Golden mix waking and following me, just to plop down on my feet and go back to sleep. 

The whining can be trained out, but like another poster said, the early mornings and potty breaks will be around for a few months. 

Training also takes precise timing, which is easier to accomplish when the pup is inside with you. You can immediately correct or redirect them to how they should behave. Having a pup whining outside, than you coming outside to spray them and shout, "no," will most likely teach the puppy one thing... To fear you when you come outside. Because every time you come outside, bad things happen. 

It might even be exasperating the whining. Imagine if every time you were outside something bad happens. You wouldn't want to be outside, would you?

Just some food for thought. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I bet if your puppy had a choice as to being in a crate inside near you or being outside all alone, she would pick the crate. Please give it a try - a crate is not that expensive and maybe you can find a used one somewhere. It's a temporary thing and as she grows older she won't need it. Are you aware that a three month old puppy probably has to go every 3 hours - maybe less at night. Please be patient with her - she's just a baby.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Why did you get a puppy that will grow into a dog "TO LIVE ALONE" outside.

Find that poor dog a home with people that know how to treat an animal.

I want to scream when I read this s---! You should not own a pet of any kind if you think leaving a baby outside alone is acceptable!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Again, I like to remind everyone, to please be respectful and polite when making a post. 

The member has asked for help with her pup, please provide information that will help instead of passing judgement and making rude comments.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Please don't mistake posters' anguish for a helpless puppy for being rude.

In some circumstances a little passion is not only inevitable, it's also appropriate to the situation. You wouldn't blandly advise a young mother, "It's best if you try not to let your toddlers play in the street without supervision. Try letting them play inside more, or put up a 'Slow, children playing' sign on your street."

I don't see people being mean in this thread. I see people worrying about the puppy.


----------



## Articuno (Oct 19, 2013)

DanaRuns said:


> You wouldn't blandly advise a young mother, "It's best if you try not to let your toddlers play in the street without supervision. Try letting them play inside more, or put up a 'Slow, children playing' sign on your street."


At the same time, if a young mother asked you the question about whether or not it was ok to leave the toddlers to play in the street alone, would you tell her that you want to scream at her for asking you that s***? LOL!!
Some of the stuff being posted IS unnecessary and unhelpful (though amusing to read).

I think the OP is in bed right now! It's really late in Australia at the moment so we won't hear anything back for a while!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

OP please reconsider dog ownership at this time. From keeping a puppy outside to the statement about spraying her when she's asking to be with her family, I get the impression that this might not be a good time to have a puppy. Or at least not the right breed.
There are breeds that are guardian type dogs - Anatolain Shepherds and Great Pyranees for example - who do OK outside and who are more independent and accept living on their own. Perhaps a GP might be a better fit for you.
For now, I hope you rethink your ownership of a golden. I would suggest that you contact a golden rescue org.


----------



## SusanLloyd (Sep 30, 2013)

Having read the first post again I noticed that the OP says they had a retriever before so presumably they knew generally what to expect from the breed. It could be that it's so long since they had a pup that they'd forgotten just how much work a young pup is.

The pup seems to have quite a bit of company and is not shut outside all day as well as at night so it's not all bad. I am really surprised that the OP was advised that it was OK to keep such a young puppy outside at night just for your convenience more than anything.

The spraying with water is really not a good idea as it's just teaching the dog to be afraid of you and so is completely counter-productive.

OP, please come back and talk some more about your situation, but also please consider bringing your dog in at night very soon. She really is just a baby and though it will take some work to settle her back down again hopefully the situation will improve once she's indoors and less anxious. As she gets older if you treat her right she will get a bit less demanding and will also reward your hard work with a lifetime of love and companionship.


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm trying not to lose my cool as I read your post. I really tried to be objective but I can't. Please, for the sake of the puppy, give her to a resue. If we were not halfway around the world from each other, I would be more then happy to take her. Also, to prevent more harm, please stop spraying her in the face.


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Crate Training Your Puppy | Animal Humane Society

Above is an article about crate training... I suggest you read anything you can get your hands on by Ian Dunbar... Dr. Ian Dunbar | Dog Star Daily

DO NOT SPRAY YOUR PUPPY IN THE FACE WITH WATER OR ANYTHING ELSE! WOULD YOU SPRAY YOUR CHILD IN THE FACE WITH WATER WHEN THEY WON'T STOP CRYING?!?!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I really want to help you see why it's so important to make your puppy an intregal and cherished member of your family who is not banished outside for any period of time because of a behavior issue common in most Golden puppies at that age. First of all, you mention in one post outside is cooler than inside and it is hotter than all get out in Australia. I know for a fact your country is experiencing a horrid heat wave with incredibly high temperatures. How can it be cooler outside than inside? Do you not have AC so a breeze outside makes it cooler? What about the radiant heat of the sun? Does your dog have shade and cool water? This really bothers me a lot, as I know what temperatures in excess of 100 degrees Fahrenheit on summer days feels like and no one is meant to be outside for any length of time outside. Heat kills, just like excessive cold. 

As far as outside behaviors such as jumping to greet, whining etc., what plans did you make already for training? Do you need a trainer referral from someone in your area? Please let us know so someone here might be able to help you. There are some things you can and should do yourself for these behaviors instead of spraying puppy in the face. Get some treats and everytime you go outside, ask puppy to sit and treat, sit and treat- it really is a simple concept. you can hold the treat above puppy's head and move it back to get him into a sit. I really do recommend you find a good training program and commit to training with your puppy. It will build your bond and your puppy will learn good manners that way. 

I really am worried about your puppy in the heat you are experiencing there. Please, please, find a crate or buy a crate and begin crate training puppy so he can be inside with you to get his socialization and bond with you as his pack. Speaking of socialization, the first 100 days are so important in a puppy's development. Not socializing, by not letting puppy experience new things such as people, places, surfaces and even noises will set your puppy up for fearful and other problematic behaviors for the rest of his life. As I mentioned before, bringing a puppy or any dog home is a lifelong commitment on your part and there is no shame at this point to contact a rescue or rehome back to your breeder if you feel like you made a mistake and cannot commit. The worst thing you can possibly do is toss the puppy in the backyard (or out on the street), forget about him and move on with your life, not giving him the chance to develop into a well-balanced and loved animal. He is a living creature and I know you don't want the guilt from destroying his soul. 

I really don't mean to offend you, and if I did, I apologize, I just feel so horribly for your puppy and want for him what our 10 year old Golden got- a good life and valued member of my family.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

People here may not like my reaction to the original posting. IMO...giving a person that leaves a puppy outside alone and has no business owning an animal, advise , you're all kidding yourself in thinking that person will suddenly welcome that puppy inside the home.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I applaud you for having the wisdom to seek help here. 

Thank you to those who have provided compassionate and helpful replies. I am always impressed by the kind souls who are here to help.

Please do bring your pup inside and help it figure out how it can please your family. This does take a lot of time and patience as you can tell from the other threads in our puppy section but it is so worth it in the end.

Most people don't realise that during the toilet training phase your pup should be taken outside every half an hour and praised big time for going to the toilet outside. You do not need a crate especially with the humidity that you must be experiencing. Is there anyway that you can block off a tiled section of the house where the pup can still see you at night time? We use our ensuite with a baby gate. In the morning we do need to take them out early and start the training and praise all over again. The more attentive and consistent you can be the sooner your pup will know how to behave.

To our other members, please THINK twice before you post and always remember this quote from Bernard Meltzer.

*"Before you speak ask yourself if what you are going to say is true, is kind, is necessary, is helpful? If the answer is no, what you are about to say should be left unsaid."*

Please treat others the way that you would want to be treated.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Biting my tongue instead, leaving this thread as my blood is boiling......


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

*Please THINK twice before you post and always remember this quote from Bernard Meltzer.

"Before you speak ask yourself if what you are going to say is true, is kind, is necessary, is helpful? If the answer is no, what you are about to say should be left unsaid."
*
Please treat others the way that you would want to be treated.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

I can't personally fathom leaving a poor baby pup outside alone all night. Think how abandoned and lonely she must feel for all those hours. 

I had to be away from last Thursday until last night. I had some a buddy who rents a room from me watching the dogs while I was gone and though he was taking good care of the, he didn't have them in his room or anything. Poor Luna cried for hours at night at just not being with a human while she slept, and that was with her being safe and sound inside.

My point form all that is that you have an opportunity to create an amazing bond with this tiny puppy who craves your love and attention. If you put the time and love in, you will have an amazing friend who can't stand not to be with you. I urge you to show this puppy that you love her. When you get a puppy, you give up a certain amount of convenience. You learn that you often need to place the needs of your puppy over things you might want to do, but you find that it's worth every ounce of work you put into it.

Cost should not even be a thought in the mind of a loving dog owner. You should be willing and ready to put down any money necessary to ensure the health, comfort and overall well-being of your puppy.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Doug said:


> *Please THINK twice before you post and always remember this quote from Bernard Meltzer.
> 
> "Before you speak ask yourself if what you are going to say is true, is kind, is necessary, is helpful? If the answer is no, what you are about to say should be left unsaid."
> *
> Please treat others the way that you would want to be treated.


I don't know whether the OP is being honest or just looking for a way to stir up trouble. Sometimes people's behavior is so shocking to the majority that it is necessary to speak out. Maybe not in a hateful or profane way, but sometimes worrying so much about being kind can get a dog hurt. If it was a question about whining in the crate or pooping in the house or a number of other behaviors that are often times difficult for first time puppy people to deal with I don't think this would have drawn such a reaction, but the OP combined with the crate comment really got to people. I hope the OP realizes that 95% of us want to give helpful advice, but what is being done is so beyond what we find acceptable.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Ok. I live I Australia too. I want to answer a few of the questions that have been raised....We don't do things very differently to those in the US from what i read on this forum. My dogs live inside. They sleep where I sleep. They lay where I'm relaxing. Yes it is hot here at the moment, it's summer! But there's no way it's cooler outside than inside. We do have a Golden Retriever Rescue organisation that dies a brilliant job in rescuing and rehoming. $750 is a very low price for a golden here (I paid $1200 a few years back, and $1400 last year), so I doubt that the 'seller' would have asked a lot of questions. If the OP would like to let me know their location, I could maybe help with recommendations to professionals, of which there are many here. Or maybe we live close by, in that case I could definitely help. I hope the OP reaches out, because I'm worried about this puppy, and it's future. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes please do offer your valuable guidance or advice. Puppies can be overwhelming. Thank goodness for this forum! 

Being angry, sarcastic or inflammatory will only make new members turn away. Please provide helpful advice in a constructive way so people are more likely to listen and take our advice. You do not need to agree with someone to offer helpful advice.

I am greatly concerned that many new comers are not met with welcoming responses and their pups end up suffering because of it.

We treat our pups with kindness and support, we should do the same with new comers who have reached out for our help.


----------



## Tanya91 (Jan 18, 2014)

Goldens can be very anxious dogs, according to out vet. Our Clifford is an anxious dog so its very important that we are calm and never frighten him. Spraying him in face would not be effective at all. He also hates to be left alone. He will play alone outside but he always has the choice to come back in when he is done. Please reconsider punishing your dog in ways that frighten it - she isn't really doing anything wrong so it isn't likely to be effective anyway. The last thing you want to do is have a puppy who is anxious and scared of you. If she has to be outside at certain times, does she have toys to entertain herself? We have a paddle pool and heaps of toys so Cliff will be entertained for a few hours if he ever needs to be put outside. That said, it rarely happens and never at night!

I think your pup just wants to be close to you. We can't even use the bathroom alone in our house! Our little shadow just loves to be near us. He is happy to lay in the next room but needs to know where we are to relax. If I leave the room while he sleeps he will search for me and whine if he can't find me when he wakes up. I know a lot people who keep their dogs only outside but I don't think Goldens are a breed suited to this. Our boy sleeps beside our bed and spends the days we are at work with his grandparents who live in an adjoining flat so he is very lucky as he is rarely ever alone! Because of his nervous nature, he would react the same way as your pup if he was left out alone. 
On the other hand my parents old dog hated being inside! She slept outside and couldn't be coaxed inside. She was a cattle dog so a very different temperament to a golden. Maybe some breeds or personalities of dog would cope but your dog doesn't sound like she will. 

I'm also in Australia and I know what you mean about it being hotter indoors as our house had no air con and gets stuffy. We bought Clifford a cooling mat to lay on, about $70 at petbarn for a large mat that he will fit on fully grown. Otherwise he will lay on cool tiles and we have a fan going. He would always choose being in with us over being outside.

I hope you can work something out so you and your puppy can both be happy.


----------



## Dashersmom (Dec 29, 2013)

Our puppy is three months as well. It makes me so sad that your puppy is sleeping outside. Dogs are pack animals so it is in their nature to be with their "pack" which would be you. Golden Retrievers are NOT meant to be outdoor dogs. They love being with their family and especially at only three months, they are still babies.
We have been crate training and it is wonderful.
I borrowed crates from family but recently bought a bigger one he can grow into.
Crates 36 or 42 inches can be found for at least as cheap as 50$. Please consider it and please please don't leave that puppy outside all night.


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

this thread makes me sad! 

I will back the others up on crate training. I crate trained both my goldens, I cant see not crate training. Its amazing. 
please, your puppy is a baby she/he just wants to be with their family. they love you so much. praying you do the right thing for you and the puppy.


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

Some excellent points have been made here, and I won't repeat them.

But I did want to add a couple of thoughts...

A puppy that spends that much time outdoors will take much longer to train, if they are ever trained at all. Too much time unsupervised makes it more difficult to work with them, and Goldens can be stubborn, so supervision and patience are key to raising a well behaved dog. Crate training can be considered a part of training, helping to steer the pup in the direction you want him to go in, making everyone happy in the long run.

If it is extremely hot, a crying pup is going to overheat much faster than a relaxed pup would, so that is also something to consider. 

As far as those early wake up calls, I have a 1 1/2 year old lab who will pick up his bowl and drop it repeatedly on the floor at 6 a.m. _every single day _if he is not fed by then! He doesn't seem to realize when the weekend rolls around. I'm just amazed that he can tell time!


----------



## kleintje (Jun 16, 2013)

I know a few trainers in Australia who use positive reinforcement for training. A trainer will help a great deal in understanding a puppy's body language and what is the correct way to address the puppy behaviours like whining, play biting, potty training, etc.

Please message me if you need any referral to a trainer. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hyzerdad (Jan 15, 2014)

My 11 week old Golden Hyzer loves being by the family so much that is anyone goes to the bathroom and sits on the toilet he crawls in between the back of your legs and the front of the toilet and lays his head right between your feet. 

My breeder never told me that giving belly rubs while going to the bathroom was going to be part of the deal. Now, I'm thinking of trying to train him to go get toilet paper from the hall closet so if we ever run out you're not stranded.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Hyzerdad said:


> My 11 week old Golden Hyzer loves being by the family so much that is anyone goes to the bathroom and sits on the toilet he crawls in between the back of your legs and the front of the toilet and lays his head right between your feet.
> 
> My breeder never told me that giving belly rubs while going to the bathroom was going to be part of the deal. Now, I'm thinking of trying to train him to go get toilet paper from the hall closet so if we ever run out you're not stranded.


The closest I got to this was having Bear bring me toys when I'm in the bath. Yes. Cause tug is exactly what I want right now.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

That is an excellent use for a Velcro dog! Great idea Hyzersdad


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Ruby13 said:


> As far as those early wake up calls, I have a 1 1/2 year old lab who will pick up his bowl and drop it repeatedly on the floor at 6 a.m. _every single day _if he is not fed by then! He doesn't seem to realize when the weekend rolls around. I'm just amazed that he can tell time!


I am so thankful my boys have not tried to pick up their food bowls especially at 6am. they sleep til almost 7:30 these days so i'm thanking my lucky stars and if i'm not up rosco sticks his nose by my bed so he can get a back scratch.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't know if any one has said this yet but we keep our young pups from 8 wks to 4 months in a puppy pen to sleep at night in the living room with access to water all the time after that we crate them where our adults sleep. from 4 months old they are given free access to water during the day but at 10 pm I take the water bowl away and then it goes back at 6 am for them. Of course during the day they are only in the puppy pen when we can't watch them. Sometimes our whine but I have found just giving them an old t-shirt or another peice of cloth/blanket that smells of either me or my other dogs can help them settle. It's the same reason I always asked for a blanket from the breeders I have got pups from that has been with mum for a few hrs before I collect the pup. I else do this with our litters of pups and the new owners said the pups only made 1 or 2 whines before settling maybe you could try this with the dog inside at night 

I will say I live in Sweden so things might be slightly different here but we else do not keep our pups outside at night anytime of year no matter what the breed and I personally will never no matter how old the dog is.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elegy55 (Jan 27, 2014)

Thankyou to all those who have replied civilly and with some degree of compassion.

To the rest of you, I am absolutely incredulous that you could be so mean and nasty in your comments when you claim to be all loving and kind as dog owners. Unbelievable.
I came here in desperation last night, not knowing WHAT to do.

Obviously some of you entirely MISSED the fact that we have been HOME with her for the last FIVE weeks and had her inside most of that time. Not working, not attending school, completely focused on a trying to settle her in.

As I said clearly in my first post, this is a NEW problem that just started. 
Up until then everything was going well.

Did you totally MISS the fact that I had her sleeping inside for THrEE weeks, but tried to do the RIGHT thing recently by her in allowing her to sleep outside because she seemed more settled? 

She was absolutely fine for the last two weeks, except for one night when she had her shots and last night.

Yes, it actually Is way cooler outside because we live about 500m from the coast and actually get something really exciting called a breeze....as well as Lucky sleeps on the cool tiles in a completely walled yard...very safe and secure. Rather than sleeping a hot laundry with minimal ventilation.

As I MENTIONED , the biggest problem was actually NoT with her night time sleep...just with her whining to come in. And this, after she had been with us all, I repeat ALL, repeating one more time for those of you who apparently cannot read, ALLLLLLLL day. ALLLLLlL weekend.
And we let her out for about 15 mins and she went nuts.

So I tried to find a solution, rather than just giving in and allowing her to come in and teaching her that kind of whining works!!!!!

And for you "others", crate training was not even thought of when I had my first golden 16 yrs ago, before most of you geniuses were out of nappies.

It is something NEW, a lovely little fad, which everyone has latched onto.....which seems pretty barbaric when you first look at it! 
Oh I know, let's put my golden in a cage! and leave it here while it whines and tries to get out!! What a stellar idea!!!! And you think I'M the nutter!??????

Did it ever occur to you that I might know very little about crate training since it has only been around for a few years? 

For those of you who equated 'children' to dogs being outside, how many put your CHILdREN in a cage??? Really, no one? Funny that! 

Seriously, like I said, very disappointing. Can't any one work out from my post that I am well intentioned, but cannot tolerate that type of whining? 

And for those of you who think we did not count the financial cost, of course we did!!!!!
Already Paid $440 into a puppy health plan for the vet. But strangely, I do not have a money tree of endless money for my dog. How wonderful for you if you do!!!!!! Probably got no kids either and plenty of time and don't work!!!! Ya know, the rest of us Do actually have jobs and a life to live apart from just staying home all day watching our dogs breathe in and out!!!!

Honestly, most of you should be ashamed of yourselves, being so incredibly rude to someone. What about asking a few more questions and keeping your insults to yourself? You are a disgrace to this board.

Thanks to moderators and others for your HELPFUL comments.

We will ponder on what to do.


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Crate training is not some evil barbaric method of training. I sleep soundly at night knowing my pup is safe and sound next to my bed in his crate aka den... All comfy and cozy with his stuffed animals aka buddies and baby blankets just like my son is safe and sound in his crib which is a glorified crate without a top on it!!! GET IT?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Elegy*

You asked for opinions and people gave them.
I think you should take your pup to the vet, it is possible she is ill and that's why she is whining. Could be from the shots or she could have a UTI.
I am hoping that you give your pup to a rescue, so they can find a loving home for her, that won't think she is a burden. Would you put your children outside to sleep.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Whereabouts in Australia are you located? I may be able to help.


----------



## Elegy55 (Jan 27, 2014)

Karen,
I did not ask for opinions. I asked for help and suggestions. Suggestions are not opinions.
I have at no time said this dog is a burden. You "people" have just latched onto that somewhere. 
Again, I repeat....I have spent allllllllll day, every day for the last five weeks with our dog. What part of that are you not hearing???????????
I allowed her to go outside after checking with the vet!!!!!!! And trying to keep her inside,...which she was having none of. Two weeks ago she whined when I kept her INSIDE at night. Not outside!!!!!!

Seriously, what is with you people??????

Don't you get that I did try to get it right and thought what I was doing WAS right???????

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm offering my help. Would you like it?


----------



## Elegy55 (Jan 27, 2014)

Katduf,
Thanks for asking. After the comments on this board, I don't think I would be game to reveal my location, lest I end up with a sniper on my doorstep.

God help the people that actually do something more terrible than spending weeks trying to settle a dog, then asking for help when it is not working despite your best intentions!!!!!!!

And all you holier than thou "people", think back to the first time you heard of crate training. Did you not think it was just a wee bit strange to put your dog in a Cage??????????? And take away its freedom???? Like I said, and you think I am the nutter????????????


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Ok, you've let your intentions known. You wanted help, I offered, it has been summarily rejected. I accept that.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Crate training has been around for a long time. My first dogs were crate trained over 15 years ago and it was not a new concept.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Ok, you're mad about comments that have been made and are venting... but throwing insults at people who are sincerely offering help isn't going to get you anywhere. 

A few things about crate training. It has most certainly been around for more than "a few years." We crate trained our golden, Keeper, 18 years ago... and it wasn't even all that new of a practice then, just new to us. Children may not be put in crates to sleep... but if you've ever had a child and a crate in the same room, it takes them all of about 2 minutes to see it and decide to crawl in and shut the door, lol. Seriously though, playpens and cribs are really no different than ex-pens and crates. They give the child or dog a safe environment to play or sleep and they give the parents or owners peace of mind. The one constant in your puppy's whining is that he is separated from all family members at the time. Your best hope for a peaceful night's sleep is putting a crate in one of your bedrooms so that the puppy is not completely isolated. If you google "crate games" and "crate training," you will find great suggestions for making the crate a happy and comfortable place for you pup and should have minimal whining (though the first night or 2 can be an adjustment). 

Just look in to it... what do you have to lose?

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## eleni (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't believe anybody on this forum thinks you are a "nutter" or has called you so, unless I missed something and I don't see why you should insult people who are only trying to help and call them names. You don't have to crate train your puppy if you are against crate training. I don't like crates either and have never crate trained my dogs and in any case, contrary to what is the practice in America, crate training is not very common in Europe where I live, or in the rest of the world, as far as I know.
Your puppy is whining because it wants to be with you. If you had a Golden Retriever before as you say, then you must know that they are family dogs and want to be with their people at all times. You say your puppy was whining to go out a few weeks ago, but I suspect it did not opt to stay out all night in the dark alone. I am pretty sure that something frightened your puppy very badly outside and this is why it now whines to come in as soon as you put her out. Puppies get very easily frightened a this age and it could have been anything- a loud sound, an animal, the dark and quiet- which you could not save her from as you were inside, probably asleep. If I were you, I would spend a lot of time with her in the yard, trying to make her feel safe in it but would certainly not leave her outside alone, day or night at this age. I would get a doggy door and would train her to use it, like I have trained all my dogs since they were 2-3 months old. This way she will be able to go out whenever she feels like it, but she will not be confined outside, it will be possible for her to come back in whenever she wants to. Last point, you say she was confined mainly to the basement because it is tiled and the kids were with her for most part of the day. But what happens at night? Does she have to sleep in the basement all alone and her only other option is in the yard...all alone? I would try to gate off a part of the family room in the evening so she can see you and be with you and maybe she could sleep with one of the kids at night? And what happens when the kids go back to school and can't be in the basement with her so much?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

In your original post you asked if this was normal behavior. Whining to come in is. Whining after coming into the house for bed time is not. I don't have any details about where she was or what she was doing when she started whining in the house but that could be the cause of it. Besides what everybody here has said about leaving a puppy outside, I think the whining in the morning will only get worse for the neighbors. For my dog, a little whining was normal the first day we tried the crate but from there he loved it. If you get one I suggest putting a nice bed in there, leave it in a room you're all sitting in and leaving the door open. I bet she'll crawl right in for a nap.


----------



## Tailchaser (Nov 22, 2013)

Elegy55, you have emphasized that you have been spending all day with your pup and then she is going out. Perhaps it is actually that amount of time you are spending with her that is making her whine when you are not there. Of course it is fantastic that you have been able to spend so much time with your pup since you have got her but it may mean that she now needs to be conditioned to spend time on her own to stop her getting so anxious and whining. 

I do not know much about having a golden (we are waiting to hear back from a couple of breeders about hopefully getting a puppy and so have joined this forum to try and get as much information as possible before we get the pup) but we had an Akita cross once that was kept outside by his previous owner but when we got him we decided that we wanted him inside for his own safety. He was fantastic when we were with him but he HATED to be away from us even if it was outside where he was generally used to being. He just got so attached to us so we needed to start conditioning him to being alone starting with a couple of minutes without him reacting and slowly building up the time. It could be what is happening with your pup.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I crate trained my Bear since he came home at 9 weeks. He is now 17 months old. He whined for about 5-15 minutes for the first few days, but after that, nothing. The only noise we ever got was him shifting around in the middle of the night when he had to pee. In my experience, when we put Bear "to bed" for the night, he would whine if he could see us, or if he was not sleepy/tired enough. We found what worked best for us, was to have a nice long play session that ends about 30 minutes before bed, than use that 30 minutes to settle him down with a frozen Kong. By the end, he was satisfied is every way and thoroughly sleepy. So in the crate he went, and we covered the crate with a light sheet - so he couldn't see us. Within a few minutes, he was fast asleep. 

We kept the crate in the living room b/c it won't fit in the bedroom. 

I do wonder if what another poster said, regarding spending too much time together, is a possibility. We left Bear home alone (crated for his safety) for 3-5 hours only 2 days after he came home. We unfortunately do not have copious amounts of free time, and both have to work. He did great! No complaints from the neighbors, no whining that I am aware of. While he never grew to love his crate (meaning choosing to go in and lay down on his own accord), it was never a problem to get him in. We taught him the command "crate" and gave him lots of safe toys and treats to keep him occupied. It ended up being a special time for him. 

At 17 months old, the crate is obsolete. He no longer needs it. He is trusted throughout the house. If he hadn't needed major double knee surgery at 1 year old, his crate would have been dismantled and stored since he was about 8 months old. 

I wish you the best in your endeavors with Lucky.


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Elegy55 said:


> I have at no time said this dog is a burden. You "people" have just latched onto that somewhere.
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> We did keep her in the laundry for about 3 weeks and that was ok, but obviously you have to get up early and let them out....not a big fan of that.



That's where most of us got the notion that your puppy is a burden on you along with other things you have said. You can't just leave your dog outside for the night because you're not a fan of waking up early to take her out! It's your responsibility to meet her needs regardless if you're a "fan" of it or not. Most puppies need to go out once in the middle of the night too and early in the AM. It's just a part of potty training and most likely you will have to take the dog outside early in the AM for the rest of his or her life- so if you're not a fan of it then maybe a dog isn't for you! 

We are giving our opinions because we find your treatment unacceptable I don't care if you play with your dog all day- it seems to me you decide when it's convenient for you to give the dog attention and love- but as soon as you're too tired or have guests or whatever you banish the dog outside. Point is you shouldn't be leaving the dog outside to sleep or for long periods alone EVER.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

How about offering her interactive toys like the Kong Wobbler / Nina Ottonson Puzzlesout there, frozen marrow bones, and some cool toys/ possessions? Even if she was joining a second dog, it would be easier for her. As was said, dogs bond so closely with the litter, it is really weird and worrying to them to be all alone. Giving her ways to burn off that stress of being alone positively should help. Also, maybe try reconfiguiring her yard, babygaiting her away from the place she associates with whining. It goes without saiyng I also think frantic whining in a baby dog is a genuine sign she is sad, and I think too she belongs inside with the family- not in a laundry room and not outside.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

> And for those of you who think we did not count the financial cost, of course we did!!!!!
> Already Paid $440 into a puppy health plan for the vet. But strangely, I do not have a money tree of endless money for my dog. How wonderful for you if you do!!!!!! Probably got no kids either and plenty of time and don't work!!!! Ya know, the rest of us Do actually have jobs and a life to live apart from just staying home all day watching our dogs breathe in and out!!!!


Like it or not, a large amount of money will continually go into proper care of a dog throughout it's life. Buying high quality food, toys, grooming supplies, leashes, collars, vet bills, pet health insurance and numerous other costs come with the territory of being a responsible pet owner. When your dog becomes a senior, she will likely have expensive health issues that you'll have to address. Dog's aren't cheap, but they are worth it.

By the way, I think quite a few of us have jobs, many people on here have kids, but we all still budget to ensure that our dogs have what they need. No need to try to insult everyone on here.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I have a job and so does my husband. The OP is correct I don't have kids so I don't have that expense, but neither of us are rich. We have old cars, a mortgage on a small house. I don't buy new clothes and shop mainly at thrift stores so I can afford my two goldens. I sacrifice for good food, health care, toys, training etc. It's a choice I gladly make. When our senior dogs got ill we spent thousands trying to make their last days better. We are still, over a year later, paying off those bills. Owning a dog is not cheap, especially a large dog, but what you get back is worth every cent spent and so much more. Some people might have been harsh, but these dogs are our family members just as much as kids are.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Well, yes, I did put my kids in a cage. It was called a crib when they were sleeping. A playpen, when they were awake. Did they LIVE 24/7 in their cages? No. But when I needed to keep them safe for a few minutes or for them to sleep, of course I used each of these cages.

Last night our 10 week old puppy toddled down the hall and into his crate. He was ready for bed. He settled at the back of the crate, which is 3/4 draped with a blanket, and we didn't hear a peep out of him until 5:30 this morning. Early? Yes! Cold? Yes! But he's doing great considering he put himself to bed at 9:00 last night. 

You may be appalled at the thought of using a crate but really...have you heard any horror stories? No. Only success stories. Well-adjust pups and parents who aren't being driven crazy.


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

I can see little Darcy Toddling down the hall that made me smile!!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'll get a video tonight. He is so cute; following his Dad.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Wow, I see all the OP's follow up posts edited by mods for language and name calling. What was left in place is plenty though to get where the OP is coming from. I'm sad to think about this pups life going forward. Hoping the OP will reconsider the responsibilities of having a dog and perhaps get a stuffed animal toy.


----------



## randi (May 9, 2005)

For nine years EVERY time I let my golden outside for a potty break, after she was finished doing her duty and a "perimeter check", she would come back to the door and whine. It was her way of letting me know she was ready to come back inside with me. Granted, when I heard the first little sound, I went to the door immediately. I still hear her at the door sometimes. She died the day after Christmas and I would give anything to be able to let her inside one more time.

You mentioned your puppy had spent ALL day inside with you and the children. I am certain she LOVED every moment and after taking care of her outside business was anxious to get back to everyone so they could exclaim "What a Good dog you are!" and continue with the loving and games. My Christi and all the other dogs who have owned me through the years have all been creatures of habit, which was the result of me being consistent with feeding, pottying, walks, sleeping arrangements , etc. When you make a change, please remember it will take your puppy a while to realize a different behavior is now expected. As with any other animal or human, praise and positive reinforcement will get you the desired behavior much sooner than scolding and a negative physical response such as water spraying. 

The puppy phase doesn't last long, but your treatment and training of the puppy during this period will determine if you have a loving, secure, and happy canine family member or a problem dog. If you end up with the latter, it's no one's fault but your own. Please be open to all the suggestions put forth on this thread. If we cared enough about your dismay over your puppy's distress to comment, you should care enough to try them.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Randi, your post brought me to tears. We also lost our beautiful girl who always did her perimeter check. I would love to hear her at the door again, too.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

To the OP. For many of us on here we have gone through the puppy stage. Tayla was a nightmare puppy. I had many posts seeking advice or just trying to find someone who had gone through similar issues. There are probably very few of us on here who have not lost at least one Golden heart and unfortunately many of us in the last couple of years. Whining at the door or anyplace by our dogs who have passed would be a wonderful sounds to hear just one more time.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

If you can't afford a crate the room you first had her in would be suitable to use I did that with my first until I got a crate I put him in there about 20 mins before I went to bed so he would settle before I wanted to sleep sure he whined but then stopped. If she's whining to come in that is normal for all dogs to have some sort of thing they do I have one that sits at door and barks until I open it , one that puts her front paws on the window looking in through the door and if that don't work she goes to another window till I see her and my boy whines and lays down to wait. 

If she's whining in the house could be she wants to go toilet or maybe Wants food or water as I don't know your setup with feeding. Maybe it is close to feeding time when she does it ? My oldest girl does that sits at her food bowl and whines from 5.45 to 6 pm then barks 6pm is her food time in the evening so we never forget ... Lol 

The 6am wake up call get used to it should calm down a little when's she's older. 

As a response to some things you wrote I was totally out of nappys 16 yrs ago and actually changing nappys on my first child then. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have refrained from giving any advice or tips to help the OP because I have not had a puppy in over 18 years and did not feel I was qualified to help. 

I have been very disappointed with many of the comments from members not only prior to but after a Mod made a post reminding members to be polite, courteous and respectful when making comments and asking that members give information that would be helpful. 

Unfortunately some of the negative comments continue. 

To those members who offered advice and help, Thank you.

Everyone has the right to express their opinions, but I have found that several of the posts have been uncalled for. You have an opportunity to help someone, instead negative comments have been made and of course the OP has acted in response to them as I think many members would if they were the one asking for help. 

Put yourself in the OP's position, how you would feel if you came to the forum asking for help with a situation and members said to you some of the things that have been posted in this thread?

I feel this happens too often here on the forum when a new member joins and asks for help with a particular situation. Some members seem to jump to conclusions and make judgements instead of offering helpful advice, tips, recommendations, etc. to the member to help resolve the problem. 

There are many members who have both the experience and the knowledge to answer questions, share what has worked for them, but it is not being given in some of the posts.. Instead judgement is being passed and I find this to be very sad.

I think everyone finds themselves needing help at times.

Lets try to be more considerate of others. Take a few minutes to look at what you're getting ready to post before you hit the submit button. 

Ask yourself, is this information helpful?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Why does the whining at the door bother you so much? It is the only way the baby puppy can tell you she wants to come back in with the family. When babies, human or canine cry, it's our responsibility to meet the need that caused them to cry.

If you want her to spend some time outside make it fun. Have toys she likes to play with out there, chew bones, Kongs filled with treats, or go out with her and let her run around while you supervise. You could get a kids wading pool and fill it for her to splash around in and cool off, I bet she would love that.

But please don't spray her in the face with water for whining, all that does is teach her to be afraid of you approaching her, and be afraid of water.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

But really, all she wants is to be with her family and that's why she whines to come back in. She doesn't want to be all alone outside by herself when she knows you are just inside.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I think it is a two way street and the OP's replies have been uncalled for as well, even if she is angry at the responses and misreads many of us apparently came away from reading the first posts. I hope she can get some ideas from the tips offered and build a wonderful bond with the puppy who is still not mentioned by name in this thread.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey elegy55,
Your pup just wants to be near you. She would take that over being outside alone. That's all she wants.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm finding it hard to give much advice on this subject. How can we help someone who's philosophy is so contrary to ours?. Our best advice is to bring the pup in and make it part of the family; to find ways of coping with puppy behavior until it grows up.

And from the OP's response, she is not willing to learn a different way of doing things; to change her philosophy. She came here asking for help keeping her infant puppy outside. And she doesn't want to hear anything else.

I feel when new members come here and ask for advice and help, they should have an open mind to learning new skills. It's a 2 way street; we can't enable people to do what we are emphatically opposed to. If they don't want to learn;if all they want is to criticize the answers then maybe they aren't really willing to 'get help'.

I think incidences like this are rare on the forum; almost all new members have a sincere desire to provide a better life for their dogs and to get valuable health information.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> I think it is a two way street and the OP's replies have been uncalled for as well, even if she is angry at the responses and misreads many of us apparently came away from reading the first posts. I hope she can get some ideas from the tips offered and build a wonderful bond with the puppy who is still not mentioned by name in this thread.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think the puppy is named "Lucky." I caught the name on Post #62


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

I feel badly as I was the 1st to reply to this post. I was very upset by the OP's treatment of their puppy and while not trying to be mean wanted to simply convey that locking a 12 week old puppy outside all night and spraying him when he becomes hysterically upset is abusive behavior in my opinion. I think by suggesting they not leave the puppy outside alone ever that the OP's problem with the puppy's crying and pawing at the glass door to come in would be solved. I agree with subsequent posters who suggested putting the puppy in his own crate at night ideally near his family. When the OP responded to these suggestions with outrage over the costs, I believe people were resigned to think that the OP was unwilling to attempt to do what is right for their puppy. Perhaps this is not the case and I have misread the entire situation. If it was my response that caused anyone to be misinformed regarding the OP issues, I apologize. By no means do I ever wish to be unwelcoming or antagonistic toward any member, new or old. I merely wished to directly convey to the OP that their treatment of their puppy was not, IMO appropriate, and that their puppy should be cared for and nurtured in the safety of their home.


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

This thread hurts my heart. Poor pup


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

FYI children sleep in cribs for safety. Pretty much the same thing as a crate. For safety. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hyzerdad (Jan 15, 2014)

To the original poster.

I grew up in the country and all of my dogs growing up were always outside dogs. We've had all different types of dogs over the years. Sometimes it was a pen outside with a dog house or a pile of blankets in the garage. Most were feed dog food from the grocery store and leftovers from the table. Dad always got an extra steak just for the dog.

Now I've got a wife, kids and dogs. All mine are inside dogs. I live closer to a city now but still have a backyard, etc. 

Our dogs are now inside dogs. I love them just as much as the ones I had as a kid but we know more know about certain breeds and what best suits them. People today also have a much better avenue to educate themselves on dog training and behavior. 

I applaud you for exploring the problem you're having with you pup. Having an outside dog isn't a bad thing. Animals have lived outdoors happily for a long time. 

The mistake you made is that you made your puppy an indoor dog. You gave it a family and people to love and play with. Suddenly, it was all taken away when you put him in the backyard. As others have said, Golden are a big, big people dog. They do not do well alone or apart from their family. If someone isn't going to be home a large part of the time a Golden might not be the right fit, especially a puppy. 

You keep saying that the pup has spent ALL day with you or the family and then goes crazy as soon as you put him out. It doesn't matter how much time you spend with him. He doesn't have a "being around people" meter that gets full and then he's OK for a while. He goes crazy because suddenly all his best friends don't want him around and he doesn't understand.

My suggestion would be to either make him a permanent indoor dog. If you can't do that then I'd try to find him a home that fits him better or if you want him to be an outside dog, get another dog. With two of them he might not be as lonely. 

I hope you'll continue to take advantage of the site and are able to give or find your pup a great home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

DG, you brought up a very valid point and I agree, it does go both ways. 

I learned a long time ago, that just about anything can be said to someone if it is worded in the right way, mainly by being positive and being tactful. However, sometimes words can be misinterpreted or they are not taken in the manner in which they were intended and tone often comes across differently when words are typed instead of spoken face to face. 

I know from my own experiences, that I've had to go back and reword or clarify a comment I've made and there have been times when I've had to contact someone to ask if I had offended them in some way and apologize, when it was not my intent to do so.

I think most people get upset when someone has been rude to them. I don't enjoy having some be rude to me. Often times, when people feel someone is rude, or they feel threatened, or maybe even attacked, most people will react negatively. There are ways to avoid a negative reaction and how you respond makes all the difference in the world. I feel two wrongs don't make a right, but I also understand why people react in the manner in which they do at times. 

By being positive more can be accomplished than by being negative and the outcome will be more pleasant. 

Penny's Mom, you're right, it doesn't happen often. In comparison to the number of posts here on the forum, it happens rarely, but it still happens. Just recently there were two new members who had a lot of negative comments in their threads. Both members have since left, I think it's sad to see this happen.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

To the OP
It sounds like you do spend a lot of time with the puppy during the day right? So the puppy is an important part of your family right?
I still think inside at night in a crate is the best solution and honestly the easiest solution for us to help you with the whining. As others have pointed out, kids spend time in cribs and playpens it's really no different.
But if a crate is not acceptable, how about a baby gate in an inside room. Even the garage as a last resort (assuming no dangerous chemicals or other issues). But outside is just not safe. Do you have predators in Australia? Bad things can happen at night.
The puppy still doesn't have great bladder control which will account for the 6am wake up call. Just like your kids couldn't hold it all night until they were older. The good news is it is weeks/months with a puppy vs years with a kid!
As the puppy gets older it will adjust to the families schedule and that won't be a problem anymore.
If you are willing to accept help, it is available


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Jennifer1 said:


> But if a crate is not acceptable, how about a baby gate in an inside room.


It does sound like the OP is looking for other options other than a crate, and that is fine as not every person likes very option when it comes to raising puppies. I know in the past we have used the baby gate method for puppies and it to can work. I do hope the OP will be able to find a solution that best fits the needs of the puppy and their family.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

people like confining their puppy to a crate so the puppy wont pee in the house (the dog wont soil its small sleeping area)
I personally do not like crates, so we never used one. it meant we had to wake up at night several times to take our puppy out to pee until he could hold it all night.
Once your puppy is trained tomwait he is taken outside to relieve himself, i dont see the difference between confining your puppy to a crate or a safe room or space (we put his bed and dishes and toys in an unfinished mud room with a cement floor when we had to leave the house for a few hours until he was 1 yr old as we didnt trust him to have unlimited access to the house unless he was being watched). once he could make it through the night he just slept on his bed on our bedroom floor (before that he slept in mudroom, and we slept on sofa outside that room)
after he turned 1 yr, we let him have full access to the house even when we were gone


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Elegy*

Elegy

Never meant to offend you, only meant to offer a suggestion. We have dogs for over 27 years and have always trained them with a crate. Many people on here have done so and you can also use a small room.


----------



## molly_bellasgr (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi, I love in Australia as well and just got my first ever dog a golden retriever puppy. I paid $1500 for her so really $750 isn't very expensive. I personally think you should let your puppy sleep inside because it sounds as though she would rather be inside with you. I suggest you take her out about 10 pm at night then get up at 5 am to take her out again and them you can go back to bed because you obviously care about your sleep far more than your dog.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

When I was younger I had a friend who crate trained her dog and I thought it was terrible. When I got older, I got my own dog and after having trouble potty training him I thought I would give it a try. After that I have crate trained all of my dogs. I had a couple that only used the crate til they could be trusted to be left alone in the house and then I had two that would go in their crate on their own to take a nap. I guess when I read your post and it said that the puppy was inside all day with you it is probably wondering why its outside, alone, it is getting a little older and considers you her pack and she wants to be with you. If she is in the house with you all day then why can't she be with you at night? I just would not feel right leaving my 3 month old puppy outside alone at night. I guess my only suggestion would be is to bring her in so she could be with you. I realize you don't want to use a crate I know people who make a small area in their house, and I know of some dogs who absolutely hate the crate but it is what has worked for us.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Has the OP got an update?


----------

